# concentration, lightheaded, visual



## zew1616 (Sep 2, 2011)

been having problems with vision, concentration, lightheaded, ears ringing. i have graves disease. symptoms have been constant for 5 months. anyone else have this going on? is this due to my graves?


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

zew1616 said:


> been having problems with vision, concentration, lightheaded, ears ringing. i have graves disease. symptoms have been constant for 5 months. anyone else have this going on? is this due to my graves?


Hi there and sorry to hear you have Graves'! When were you diagnosed and what medical treatment are you receiving?

If your eyes are acting up; I hope you are seeing a Board Certified Ophthalmologist?

Can you post your most recent lab results with the ranges? Have you had antibodies' tests? Have you had RAIU (radioactive uptake scan?)


----------



## zew1616 (Sep 2, 2011)

just had the radioactive iodine treatment about 6 weeks ago. my levels are normal. diagnosed with graves 3 years ago


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

zew1616 said:


> just had the radioactive iodine treatment about 6 weeks ago. my levels are normal. diagnosed with graves 3 years ago


I would like to see some lab results and ranges. If your levels are where they should be, you should be feeling pretty good.

Are you now hypo? Did you have labs since RAI? Are you on any thyroxine replacement?


----------



## zew1616 (Sep 2, 2011)

i am not on any meds now. doc said it would take 6-12 weeks for my thyroid to release all the hormones that it has stored. was on methimazole for two and a half years. levels were checked several times during these five months and always check good but i cant work due to my symptoms.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

zew1616 said:


> i am not on any meds now. doc said it would take 6-12 weeks for my thyroid to release all the hormones that it has stored. was on methimazole for two and a half years. levels were checked several times during these five months and always check good but i cant work due to my symptoms.


As you see in my Siggie; I am a Graves' patient so I can identify. It is going to take time for you to recover.

Aside from TSH, I hope your doc is running these because just because numbers are in normal range does not mean it it good for you.

Free T3 and Free T4 are the only accurate measurement of the actual active thyroid hormone levels in the body. This is the hormone that is actually free and exerting effect on the cells. These are the thyroid hormones that count.
http://www.drlam.com/articles/hypothyroidism.asp?page=3

Everyone is different. Some "dump" all the built up thyroxine fast, some don't.

It is not good when you do not feel well enough to work. Also, just for your edification, I had to have RAI 3 times. That is another reason why your doc should run the FREES to see if you are still putting out hormone for hyperthyroid.


----------

